# the little things...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I had to go buy stamps this morning...first time in probably 20 years I had to buy stamps...

It's these little things that I have to do now that my wife always use to do that drives home how much I miss her...I broke down crying in the parking lot...damn...


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep Dan...it's normal...H. did a lot of things...now i have to do them...
Cleaning cars,taking care of them,paying bills,fixing my computer...

Yep..the little things that we share together,i have my little things and he has his own...i'm sure your wife misses something that you have been doing for her...
sorry for the emotional morning (((hug)))


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

it's not bad, if I didn't cry, I wouldn't be working so hard to get her back...

now, half the people in the little town we live in think I'm an emotional bastasge tho...


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

ahhhh the beauty of the little town huh...no privacy ..everybody knows your situation probably ?!...so you broke down in front of people...?! yayks


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I ain't worried...I can always put a gun rack and start carrying a shotgun in my truck...then they will start thinking I'm normal...

I love living in a small town...we have no stop lights and only 2 stop signs...although we is going big time lately...a Subway and a Sonic!!!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

yeah, I know what you mean, and I shed a couple of tears early this morning, but only a few.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, I HATE buying stamps. There's always a long line. I do most of my billing online but there's a few places, like my RENT!! :banghead: that still need the ancient form of snail mail. I mean why can't I pay my rent online? Then I wouldn't have to mail it in a week in advance. A corporation runs this place, you'd think they'd be in the 21st century when it came to being paid. 

I'm doing a LOT of stuff my husband used to do. And stuff that traditionally a husband would do I've been doing for years (car maintenance for example). Maybe I'm weird but it doesn't bother me. Everything in my life has changed so much so I don't sweat it. At least now I know that the bills are paid on time.  In a way, having absolute control over everything has been very reassuring and a real stress reliever. 

I lived in a small town before and HATED it. I hate that people knew us as "those crazy people who were always fighting". I love the anonymity of a large town/city..like the place I'm in now. I love my new town. Even the fact there are a ton of people in my apartment complex is fine with me.

I went to school in New York City and always liked city life. I probably wouldn't do well in a small town at all.


----------

